# sleeping room egress



## BSSTG (Feb 9, 2015)

Greetings all,

Could someone tell me when the requirement for secondary egress out of residential sleeping room would have been codified. The oldest book I have is a 1989 Cabo and it's in there.

thanksabunch

BS


----------



## mn joe (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you mean emergency escape and rescue door or window?  It is in the 1985 UBC.  That's as far back as I have for codebooks


----------



## BSSTG (Feb 9, 2015)

mn joe said:
			
		

> Do you mean emergency escape and rescue door or window?  It is in the 1985 UBC.  That's as far back as I have for codebooks


exactly

BS


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2015)

If memory serves correctly, the 5.7 came in in 76, maybe 73 in the UBC.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 9, 2015)

82 UBC had black bars next to it which would indicate it was new since it covered the whole section.

1983 CABO it is there. They did not use a system for determining a new code, change, deletion of existing code.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2015)

It was new in 76, they might have tweaked it in 82. The 73 only spoke to natural light and ventilation requirements.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 10, 2015)

It's in my 1971 CABO R211


----------

